# Max: slimmed down



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

He is looking FABULOUS!!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He looks GREAT!! Good job!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

He looks great !! Good job Mom and Dad. When will you be up again? We need to have a BDay party for Ticket !!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Max looks GREAT! What good doggie parents you are!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Excellent! He looks wonderful! Is he planning on competing on The Biggest Loser?


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Who's that handsome skinny guy?  Max, you're looking' good!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Max looks fantastic! Well done to you, it takes a lot to resist giving extras to these gorgeous goldens! Out of interest, how many cups does Max get per day? I'm trying something with bear but he's acting like he's starving (which he clearly isn't!)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Max is lookin' good!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Katduf said:


> Max looks fantastic! Well done to you, it takes a lot to resist giving extras to these gorgeous goldens! Out of interest, how many cups does Max get per day? I'm trying something with bear but he's acting like he's starving (which he clearly isn't!)
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Max gets 1.5 cups of Acana Wild Prairie twice per day. 434 kcal per cup. About 1300 calories total. He also gets 1 or 2 Blue Buffalo Salmon Biscuits at bedtime. The biscuits are 15 calories each.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Andy got up to 120 pounds within a few months after we adopted him. At the time we adopted him he was only 60 pounds, 15 pounds underweight when someone dumped at a rural kill shelter.

We couldn't figure out how he'd put on so much weight. The mystery was solved one night when I caught him hiding around the corner from the kitchen and commando crawling all the way through the house to the den. 

Where he'd been finishing up the girl's dinners for months. Busted!! LOL


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Max looks wonderful!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

He is looking GREAT!! Good job Max and family!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

He looks fantastic!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Andy got up to 120 pounds within a few months after we adopted him. At the time we adopted him he was only 60 pounds, 15 pounds underweight when someone dumped at a rural kill shelter.
> 
> We couldn't figure out how he'd put on so much weight. The mystery was solved one night when I caught him hiding around the corner from the kitchen and commando crawling all the way through the house to the den.
> 
> Where he'd been finishing up the girl's dinners for months. Busted!! LOL


I can see that happening ! Very funny...!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That is just toooo awesome!! Congratulations on his new look, for sticking with it and helping him feel so much better!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Max is looking great. Can he pass some dieting tips along to Georges the cat?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Max looks fantastic.

Great job to you all on his weight loss.


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow !
Max looks great and so handsome !!!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Max is looking great. Can he pass some dieting tips along to Georges the cat?


Wow that's one BIG cat 

And gratz to Max for losing the extra pounds!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

:--pipe::--pipe::heartbeat:heartbeat:greenboun:greenboun MAX LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!! Way to go!!!!! :greenboun:greenboun:woot2::woot2::nchuck:


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Awesome there handsome Max


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Max looks wonderful and I'll bet he feels better too!

A job well done!


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

How handsome! Great job.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to Max and you for getting him into good shape. He's such a good looking boy! 

Have you noticed changes in him? Does he seem to get around better, have more fun? I know he was always pretty active.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

OutWest said:


> Congrats to Max and you for getting him into good shape. He's such a good looking boy!
> 
> Have you noticed changes in him? Does he seem to get around better, have more fun? I know he was always pretty active.


I think overall, he is the same, fun loving, Max. The weight loss has been very gradual. I do think, however, that he runs around with a lighter step now than he did a year ago.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow!!! Max looks great! Awesome job!


----------

